# How would one make a pug tail?



## Vriska (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't know if I can make one yet, but when i can how would I make a PUG TAIL. A curly tail, (NOT LIKE THE ONES ON HUSKYS.)


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

that I have no idea D:
Um have you search it on google?


----------



## Vriska (Jun 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> that I have no idea D:
> Um have you search it on google?


 No one makes pug tails, or guides on that.
So I have no idea how. D: And I've searched 1 million times.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

Probably using a wire and sewing the curves into the fur. I'm not a suit maker, so I wouldn't know. 

Maybe ask Trpdwarf? She makes a bunch of tails and maybe she would know how?


----------



## Jesie (Jun 11, 2010)

Again, foam. How big do you want it? Because pug tails aint much in size. Just glue a few blocks of foam together and cut them out in the curly shape you need.

There's also a technique you could use in which you make a design similar to this in the fabric, cut it out and sew it together, it will naturally curl. but this might look kinda funny and likely wont curl the way you want it to.

In reality it _Is_ a husky tail, only smaller.


----------



## Deo (Jun 11, 2010)

FROM MATRICES' TUTORIAL!!!  This is for an Akita, just make it smaller, and it's perfect.



Using Foam​Making a foam tail is much like sculpting a head or footpaws. You can make some very unique self-supporting shapes that are still squishy and flexible.​Materials

Needed
Recommended​
Upholstery Foam​
1 yard fake fur in the color of your choice​
Scissors​
Razor knife​
Hot glue and/or Super 77​

Permanent marker​
Reference photos of your animal​
Tape (to make a tape pattern)​
Plain fabric​
Elastic or nylon webbing​



Start with your design or reference art and a quantity of foam. Using hot glue or Super 77 spray-adhesive, attach larger pieces to make the general shape.
Draw/Mark the areas that will need trimmed, so you have some guidelines to follow when creating your shape. Use a razor to cut away large portions of foam, then use scissors to refine and smooth the shape. As you progress, you can add more pieces to help build up the shape and smooth out the foam until you are satisfied.
Solid foam can get heavy. You can hollow out solid pieces to reduce the weight of the foam. Periodically "test" the tail by holding it by the base near your back while looking in the mirror to see how it sits. You may have to add to the base to get it to sit at the correct angle, or lighten it up as needed.





Once you are done carving, its time to start making your pattern. Tape patterns work great, tails with complex colors or tight curls may need to be broken into multiple pieces to make sure the fur goes from base to tip in the correct direction. Using hot glue you can apply the fur directly to the foam, or you can sew your tail, then slip it over the foam.
For the tail base, use fur or regular fabric to cover the part that would rest against your body. Fur tends to mat in that area, but completely covering the foam will make the tail stronger and last longer. Belt attachments can be handled a few ways. You can also sew the fur of the tail directly to the bodysuit at this time.
<LI type=A>Loops sewn into the top edge of the tail, just like a stuffed tail, can be elastic or nylon webbing. Use two or more spaced apart for greater support. Leave extra seam allowance on the fur and the webbing or elastic, to attach your loops to the fur.
A tunnel through the foam works very well to attach a belt, but the belt often needs to be worn lower for the tail to look like it is coming from your spine. Sew a plain fabric tube that your belt fits through with a little extra material at each end. Cut a tunnel about an inch in from the top and base of your tail and slip in your sewn tube. Use the excess material to fold around the opening and glue down. Glue or sew the fur to the edge to conceal where the belt enters.

Now you have a bouncy foam tail that will keep its shape! Try it on and wear it around!


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 14, 2010)

That literally looks like crap. :/


----------



## Jesie (Jun 14, 2010)

They tend to when they have no fur on them...


----------



## Deo (Jun 15, 2010)

Jesie said:


> They tend to when they have no fur on them...


 
Exactly.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 15, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> That literally looks like crap. :/



This is why you can't show a work in progress. :/


----------



## Deo (Jun 15, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> This is why you can't show a work in progress. :/



No, THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 17, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> No, THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS.


We can have nice things, as long as they look nice. :3


----------



## Deo (Jun 17, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> We can have nice things, as long as they look nice. :3


 

Most things only half finished don't look good, get over it.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 17, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Most things only half finished don't look good, get over it.


 
This is also the reason full colored artwork sells for more then sketches.


----------

